# REW Source



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I'm guessing the REW isn't going to be released as Open Source (which is fine- free runtime is fine by me), but I'm doing some Java development right now and was wondering where you got the great graphing functions in REW? Also, I saw on another thread where you said you weren't using JNI/Native code- where are you able to interface with the sound cards to get frequency information?

The project I'm playing with is the Logitech G15 keyboard- it has an LCD display right on the keyboard. I'm thinking of making a function which will show a graphic equalizer on it- I've already written java classes to do some simple graphing on it and now just need a source for the values to display 

TIA,

-toe


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I had to write all the REW graphing code from scratch, couldn't find anything that had what I wanted. However, Romain Guy has since produced a very nice graph component that he's committed to the swingx project, you can get the source and browse the javadoc at http://swinglabs.org/downloads.jsp and see a screenshot of the component in use at http://www.jroller.com/page/gfx?entry=jxgraph_in_swingx

All REW audio interfacing is through the standard JavaSound classes. Regarding soundcard frequencies, you can query the mixers to ask what formats they support but often the answer will be NOT_SPECIFIED (-1), meaning the mixer will support most rates you might ask for - to get anything more specific you have to request a line of the format & rate you want and see whether the mixer says it supports it. More info available at http://www.jsresources.org/

HTH,

John


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

TYVM. Yes, very good stuff- thanks John. Pretty fancy graphing classes- you should make those available somewhere- most packages for graphics are pretty expensive.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The project I'm playing with is the Logitech G15 keyboard


I really like my G15 keyboard. 

I don't program it, I just use it, but there appears to be quite a community at this web site that use C++ to create all sorts of apps. There are some tools too. No doubt you've seen the site..

brucek


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I used that site- but C++ is a lame language- and the SDK they shipped with the keyboard is some of the worst code I've seen (actually what looks like the original code was good, but then some tard 'improved' it).

I found a java interface on Sun's site- and it rocks. Here's what I've coded up (the bars are just showing junk data until I figure out how to get the channel information I want).


----------

